# B'Mann 4-6-0 - Short smokebox?



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Has anyone tried shortening the smokebox on a Bachmann Annie? Personally, I think the engine as built has rather odd and unpleasant proportions. I know it's based on a real engine, but that doesn't change my opinion of its aesthetics. In looking at the model, it seems the single most offensive thing is the smokebox. Shoretening that would result in much nicer proportions, I think.

So, I'm wondering if anyone has done so, and maybe if they have pictures to share.

Thanks, Guys


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The smokebox is that long because (in the prototype) it houses several baffles that serve as a spark arrestor. (Master Mechanic type? I think). If you look through old pictures you'll see a LOT of locomotives in the early 1900s that were built as wood burners that had the smokebox lengthened when they were converted to coal. 

The wood burners with the balloon stack SHOULD have a shorter smokebox. Oil burners might or might not have the long box. But many coal fired engines would have it and/or an external arrestor. 

Not what you wanted to hear, I'm afraid. But you can always cut it off between the two rows of rivets (which actually is the splice joint for the extension) if you want.


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Even taking a little off the Smokebox and pilot markedly changes the appearence. This was an Annie at one time.


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Heres one I did some while ago,hope it helps
Bunny


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Just for giggles I chopped 7/8" off the one I had here, today. and shortened the front extension by 3/8"(requires moving the pony truck back as well). But is it really an improvement? Kim says yes, I'm not so certain -- It's STILL a Bug Mauler....


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Mik,

I definitely think it's an improvement.

I understand the reason for the extended smokebox. Heck, railroads almost never did anything without a good reason. But that doesn't mean I think it looks good.









^
|

This is definitely an improvement. It's what I thought I saw in the Annie, but I was having trouble getting past the schnoz. Thanks for the pictures, guys.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If you're careful and remove the part you cut away in 2 sections, you shouldn't even have to rewire anything. I cut the headlight wires and spliced them back together after I got the thing shortened. (I saw how to do it without right after I cut them, figures...) 
Watch how short you go, the smoke unit stuck out to about to the front row of rivets on mine. The micro switch on the smokebox front just barely clears underneath it. 
The lip around the front piece that slides inside the barrel may need filed down as well. It LOOKS the same size, but mine would not fit into the shortened barrel until I made it about half as thick...


----------



## Rastun (Jan 4, 2008)

While back dating an Annie a bit I cut the smoke box down too. 

Here it is mid modification


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken -
 
I must say that I agree with you regarding the "aesthetics" of the Annie's long smoke box - technical requirements notwithstanding. 
 
I didn't like it either, so, when I bashed one into an up-scaled 1:20.3 scale free-lance version, one of the first things I did was shorten the smoke box by half.  I also shortened the pilot truck wheel base by about a quarter-inch, took the same amount off the pilot deck and added a quarter-inch or so to the smokestack. I felt that was necessary to achieve a visual "balance" in the loco's overall appearance.
 









 










 









 
 


 
If you'd like to see more of this loco, you can click on my name below and go to the "Engines" drop-down menu and select "_Ol' No. 12, (scraped)_".  
Good luck and have fun with your project.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob Richardson photo of ET&WNC #11 in 1942.... B'mann got them 'right',even if they are ugly 









If it works, #12, with a young Bob in 1936


----------

